# weight belt for deadlifts



## not the face!! (Apr 4, 2008)

do i need to wear a weightbelt for deads?

i feel more comfortable without one and the time i did try wearing one i felt no extra support it just dug right into my beergut lol

whats all your thoughts?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

No I never wear one, and advise people to get used to lifting without.


----------



## not the face!! (Apr 4, 2008)

cheers Nytol il keep training without


----------



## The Dude (Sep 19, 2008)

I rarely use one myself. I did Back today & didn't use a belt for deads. As Nytol said, It's better getting used to not using one & building the strength up in your back. Belts are generally over used in my opinion. Possibly use one for heavey lifts, for additional support.


----------



## not the face!! (Apr 4, 2008)

all my deads are very heavy (for me anyway) but no matter what exercise i do i just feel uncomfortable with a belt on even with squats a belt just interferes


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

something that a guy said to me years ago..he said if you come to rely on something...you will always rely on it...and when its not there you'll be looking to rely on it...!!!!

although i have never worn a belt for deadlifts or squats ever...i have never felt the need,i believe my body supports itself...i'm not doing as heavy as ronnie coleman or the strongmen...but i can squat 180kg's for 7 reps all the way down...i can deadlift 200kgs quite easily freehand...this is without a belt...just dont feel the need,i guess some people use it as a training fashion accessory item or out of habit...maybe even the blanket,you cant let go of...

sometimes i see dudes wearing belts throughout the whole workout and they are not squatting,deadlifting or barbell rowing...??

i do know some people who have weak lower backs need the support...but i believe in building those support and stabilising muscles up...not to rely on too many tools,i have tried a belt,but feel i cant breath with it...only when things get very heavy and dangerous...i use straps for all out heavy lifts..but other than me chalk on some bits,thats it...no belt!!!!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nytol said:


> No I never wear one, and advise people to get used to lifting without.


Same as. Ive never worn a belt, leave your ego at the door and lift as much as **you** can with **good** form.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

good post Ant.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ollie B said:


> good post CAP.


Cheers mate, I try!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks ollie b...i only say no belt as a personal preference,everyone is different and some may need support,some may not...but i go with what i was given...

the only belt i got,was when i was young from my old man,and it werent for training!!!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> Same as. Ive never worn a belt, leave your ego at the door and lift as much as **you** can with **good** form.


Will have tell Andy Bolten, glenn ross, del mqueen, marius pudz and even chris jenkins that then


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

I have never tried going over 300kg without a belt and i would never try....


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

most of the guys at my new gym seem to wear a belt for everything, including lat pulldowns.... i think i'm the only one that had deadlifed there without a belt...


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Con said:


> I have never tried going over 300kg without a belt and i would never try....


Poof  x

Nice new avatar, brings back memories,


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

jw007 said:


> Will have tell Andy Bolten, glenn ross, del mqueen, marius pudz and even chris jenkins that then


no probs, get them all in the same room for me and ill be happy to :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Nice new avatar, brings back memories,


Indeed it does, it was a fun day in a full of rage nose bleeding kind of way:lol:


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

Im one of the ones that always uses a belt when deadlifting and squatting. Its just a precaution for that extra rep, you know the one, when everythings moving and shaking except for the barbell. Theres nothing wrong with a bit of security when it comes your one and only back


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

I dont use a belt much these days because i dont lift heavy weights anymore but when i was lifting heavy weights i allways used a belt. My advice for what its worth is allways use a belt for support to the lower back or pay the price when your older.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I was training wit a long jumper 2day and he says same as nytol.And his trainer says if you need a belt your body is not in condition.I use a belt and advise people to were one i done my ciatic nerve in my lower back boxing and was in bed for 8 weeks.Every year now it pulls and i need 2 rest it.So wear a belt and be on the safe side imo....


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had sciatica and got layed up in bed for 2 months too, did it at work when I wasn't wearing my belt.

In the gym I always wear a belt as I don't see the point in taking the risk of aggravating the injury any more than I have too because it's always there waiting to fcuk my day up.

I advise anybody lifting near their limit to wear one because you definitely don't want sciatica, it's a life sentence.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

no real support given when wearing a belt (Can remember reading a few natural experiments on it). Just keep your back well alligned and dont arch it.

But bear in mind this was like under 200kg so just incase i'd wear a belt ..... when i surpass 200kg.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Tbh ive never worn a belt before but i managed to do 180kg before on deads and done some damage to me back as my form went out of the window. Very foolish i know.

Since then ive used a belt to help the pains in my back for support. Now im fully recovered ive dropped the belt and gone lighter and now concentratiing using the correct form.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Wearing a belt has always helped me keep good form as it give me somthing to push against and maintain the correct position of my lower back during the lift.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i think using a belt for years doing squats and deads is whats caused my back injury, since my back hasnt had thechance to build up strength because of the support off the belt, yes i could lift more but now cause of my injury i dont think i will risk doing deads again, or at more light deads, imo train without a belt trill your kg hit the big numbers then use the belt on max lifts only.


----------

